# Medieval Philosophy Lectures



## cih1355 (Jun 26, 2008)

I got some lectures on medieval philosophy from the Teaching Company and they are great so far. Here is the link: Reason & Faith: Philosophy in the Middle Ages


----------



## Grymir (Jun 26, 2008)

Those look soo good. I wish I had extra $$$ That is perhaps the most neglegted period in philosophy. The ancients I've studied because they are the best, the moderns because they are the worst, and influence the world today. An in-depth study into what happened between them would be helpful. Enjoy - Grymir


----------



## Davidius (Jun 26, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Those look soo good. I wish I had extra $$$ That is perhaps the most neglegted period in philosophy. The ancients I've studied because they are the best, the moderns because they are the worst, and influence the world today. An in-depth study into what happened between them would be helpful. Enjoy - Grymir



Two words my friend: Interlibrary Loan.


----------

